# malinois in china 1 --flying



## Jack Lee

I am a police officer in china.
malinois has short history in china.
the video below is one of our achivements.
please give comments on our dogs, any comments are very welcome.


email: [email protected], [email protected] 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qre7e9z055M


----------



## Andy Larrimore

Holy Cow !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Very nice. Now you have to start a Mondio CHINA club.


----------



## Hoyt Yang

Great work Jack! I believe I heard of you and your kennel- please send me your contact info so that we can maybe meet next month. I've sent you a private message as well.

We have just imported 8 excellent mals in China and hope to do our best for this wonderful breed.

Jeff O- Mondio and Ring are both being considered at this point.. although there may be variations. I'm trying to explain that acrobatic moves may not be suitable in the long run (hard on joints and ligaments), and certainly not ideal for all types of mals.. (some are just too heavy, like my boy Stan).


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Definately true. It is interesting to see how different people from different areas do their training. I think that MR and FR would be a good match for his dogs.........AND YOURS !

China is a beautiful place.


----------



## Hoyt Yang

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Definately true. It is interesting to see how different people from different areas do their training. I think that MR and FR would be a good match for his dogs.........AND YOURS !
> 
> China is a beautiful place.


Agreed, and thanks Jeff.


----------



## Jack Lee

Hoyt Yang said:


> Great work Jack! I believe I heard of you and your kennel- please send me your contact info so that we can maybe meet next month. I've sent you a private message as well.
> 
> We have just imported 8 excellent mals in China and hope to do our best for this wonderful breed.
> 
> Jeff O- Mondio and Ring are both being considered at this point.. although there may be variations. I'm trying to explain that acrobatic moves may not be suitable in the long run (hard on joints and ligaments), and certainly not ideal for all types of mals.. (some are just too heavy, like my boy Stan).


 
What I focus heavily is to develop potensionl ability of mals, e.g. prey,speed ,agility,jumping strength.
Big or heavy mals can not excellant agility.


----------



## Hoyt Yang

Jack Lee said:


> What I focus heavily is to develop potensionl ability of mals, e.g. prey,speed ,agility,jumping strength.
> Big or heavy mals can not excellant agility.


I agree- but as I've explained to Yu Wei, there are advantages in a larger mal- 65+ lbs. We are not talking about dogs north of 80lbs..

Look forward to receiving your contact information. I'm fluent in mandarin. ;-)


----------



## Christopher Jones

Good to see some Malis in China. I remember reading something about the first Chinese Police Dog register that was set up for the Olympics and the inital listing had over 28,000 police dogs in China. Those are crazy numbers, but China is all about Crazy numbers lol.


----------



## Jack Lee

Hoyt Yang said:


> I agree- but as I've explained to Yu Wei, there are advantages in a larger mal- 65+ lbs. We are not talking about dogs north of 80lbs..
> 
> Look forward to receiving your contact information. I'm fluent in mandarin. ;-)


 
SKYPE: [email protected]
QQ: 1079291410

I am in shanxi ,china.

By now ,we only supply mals to police system.

I guess you maybe do not know my kennel.

You can email me first so I can have some way to talk to you .
thanks.


----------



## Jack Lee

Christopher Jones said:


> Good to see some Malis in China. I remember reading something about the first Chinese Police Dog register that was set up for the Olympics and the inital listing had over 28,000 police dogs in China. Those are crazy numbers, but China is all about Crazy numbers lol.


china is a big contry.
and the olypics is great honour to us.
The olypics dogs are picked carefully ,
I think not big part of 28,000 are qualified for the game.


----------



## Chris McDonald

That was nice to watch! The only other video I have seen from your country is this one, and I thought it to be very impressive as well
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2ZOSYzM5Ps


----------



## Konnie Hein

Pedigree of these dogs???


----------



## Howard Knauf

Awesome video. Nice pack of Maligators. Loved the tree apprehensions.


----------



## Jack Lee

Konnie Hein said:


> Pedigree of these dogs???


 
80% mals in china come from police system .
chinese govenment invested big money to buy hundred EURO mals , esp. from belgium and france.
my dogs are direct sons and daughters of those dogs.
but policedogs are usually in china pedigree secret , this is habbit.


by posting video here ,
I want to show my understanding of mals ,
I believe good trainning should show the merits of mals, 
I want to have all kinds of comments ,
So I can improve my technology.


----------



## todd pavlus

These must be genetically altered mals.  Those are some quick dogs. Nice video


----------



## Candy Eggert

Jack Lee said:


> I am a police officer in china.
> malinois has short history in china.
> the video below is one of our achivements.
> please give comments on our dogs, any comments are very welcome.
> 
> 
> email: [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qre7e9z055M


 
Simply *AWESOME!! *


----------



## Dwyras Brown

Jack, I wouldn't want those dogs chasing me. Was that an 8 foot wall? Those are some really tough dogs.


----------



## Jack Lee

Dwyras Brown said:


> Jack, I wouldn't want those dogs chasing me. Was that an 8 foot wall? Those are some really tough dogs.


the wall is 2.5m high.
I train this dog from 5 months old . now he is 3 years.


----------



## Drew Peirce

Incredible, in far more profound ways than just the dogs......


----------



## Jerry Lyda

I am very impressed. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Andy Larrimore

Watched the video several times, I am still amazed.


----------



## Hoyt Yang

I'll be at the Canton Fair in April, and I'd enjoy meeting you and your dogs. I am familiar with Shanxi. I'll catch you on Skype sometime next week. 



Jack Lee said:


> SKYPE: [email protected]
> QQ: 1079291410
> 
> I am in shanxi ,china.
> 
> By now ,we only supply mals to police system.
> 
> I guess you maybe do not know my kennel.
> 
> You can email me first so I can have some way to talk to you .
> thanks.


----------



## Christen Adkins

Nice vid. Very athletic, impressive dogs.


----------



## Tina Rempel

That was amazing.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Drew Peirce said:


> Incredible, in far more profound ways than just the dogs......


Ain't that the truth! WOW!


----------



## brad robert

wow that was awesome true athletes and non stop determination


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Those are some fast dogs. It's interesting to see the differences in what people focus on, it seems in Asia agility is first and foremost and in North America people seem to favour size and power.

What does this mean "Incredible, in far more profound ways than just the dogs......"


----------



## Christopher Jones

Someone posted on the clip that they looked like Cats and they shouldnt do stuff like this with their dogs cos they will reduce their working life. I dont know about the "cats" thing but when they were running through the grass they looked like Rabbits they were going so fast and crazy.
I think this clip might just catch on.......
So a question for the poster, you mentioned you got your dogs from France and Belgium, where did you learn your training for these Malinois? Did you look at any type of training? French Ring etc?
You also seem to have a very good relationship with your dogs.


----------



## Bob Scott

Excellent videos. Thank you!


----------



## Sam Bishop

Very impressive! Love the agility and speed. The tree apprehensions were something else - do you have the decoy climb down the tree to the ground before outing? Probably a stupid question - but it was amazing to see those dogs dangling in space still fighting as if they were determined to take the decoy down with them:-D Definitely see the benefit to smaller mals - I have enough trouble fighting my boy on the ground! Can't imagine trying it in a tree!


----------



## Jack Lee

Christopher Jones said:


> Someone posted on the clip that they looked like Cats and they shouldnt do stuff like this with their dogs cos they will reduce their working life. I dont know about the "cats" thing but when they were running through the grass they looked like Rabbits they were going so fast and crazy.
> I think this clip might just catch on.......
> So a question for the poster, you mentioned you got your dogs from France and Belgium, where did you learn your training for these Malinois? Did you look at any type of training? French Ring etc?
> You also seem to have a very good relationship with your dogs.


I have many years experience of GSD trainning. I likes french ring and knpv.


In this video <malinois in china part one>
I try to explain my understanding of mals' ability ,
What I focus heavily is the dog's ability or capacity , eg. the jumpping strenth ,not jumping onto wall.
I do not train my dog to jumping onto wall inorder to improve jumpping strength.
Also I thinik occational jumping onto wall does not matter.

I come here ,
mainly to discuss with your people's trainning method,
so I can improve my skills.

One of my trainning philosoph is,
Let the dog work more natually, Let the dog enjoys the work.
and I never cheat my dogs,never.
after the dog's potential capacity is developed ,
the dog can do much better work , I think.


----------



## Dwyras Brown

Jack, whatever you are doing, it looks great. Got me wanting to get one.


----------



## Jack Lee

Sam Bishop said:


> Very impressive! Love the agility and speed. The tree apprehensions were something else - do you have the decoy climb down the tree to the ground before outing? Probably a stupid question - but it was amazing to see those dogs dangling in space still fighting as if they were determined to take the decoy down with them:-D Definitely see the benefit to smaller mals - I have enough trouble fighting my boy on the ground! Can't imagine trying it in a tree!


 
My mals are mid size not big size. big size is good for PP dog.
for me , I place speed first.

The dog's speed is too much fast , So I am very cautious to develope the dog's biting power.
speed with biting power together , mals can be very dangerous.

The same decoy in video can not hold the dog on the ground because the dog' intense movement,
but on tree , the decoy can as you see in the video.
(with gun pointing to the decoy) ,I order decoy to climb down the tree then outing the dog


----------



## Andy Larrimore

What type of exercises do you do to build the speed and jumping strenth in your dogs? What do you feed them?


----------



## Al Curbow

Jack,
Those dogs are cool as hell!


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Andy Larrimore said:


> What type of exercises do you do to build the speed and jumping strenth in your dogs? What do you feed them?


My guess is Monkey Chow


----------



## Mike Scheiber

I have no advice to give you I am a Schutzhund German Shepherd guy however that is one of the most entertaining videos I have personally ever watched EXELENT display of what the Mal's capability,drive, ability and what proper development can do.
As for getting advice here I think you sir did the schooling. Thanks!!!!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Mike Scheiber said:


> Ithat is one of the most entertaining videos I have personally ever watched EXELENT display of what the Mal's capability,drive, ability and what proper development can do.


If I remember correctly, Tim Martens has one here somewhere of his Mal bounding uphill and flying into a guy in a suit that wasn't too shabby either.


----------



## Chad Byerly

Absolutely fantastic video!
Thanks for sharing! 

Just curious, what do you feed your dogs?


----------



## Jack Lee

Chad Byerly said:


> Absolutely fantastic video!
> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Just curious, what do you feed your dogs?


I think food does not play big role .


----------



## Tina Rempel

Jack Lee said:


> I think food does not play big role .


I am curious why you do not think food plays a big role with the high energy expended? Wouldn't a dog working like that need a higher quality and quantity then most?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Tina Rempel said:


> I am curious why you do not think food plays a big role with the high energy expended? Wouldn't a dog working like that need a higher quality and quantity then most?


I doubt they do this type of thing on a daily basis. For the most part they are just running around in a pack, just like what you'd see at any dog park.


----------



## Jack Lee

Tina Rempel said:


> I am curious why you do not think food plays a big role with the high energy expended? Wouldn't a dog working like that need a higher quality and quantity then most?


OF COURSE My dogs are well fed.
Trainning skill is more important.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Jack, the girls here worry about food more than training. Just something you have to get used to.


----------



## Jack Lee

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I doubt they do this type of thing on a daily basis. For the most part they are just running around in a pack, just like what you'd see at any dog park.


excellent policedog must have excellent endurance.
policedog is serious dog .

I love my dogs very much .
My policedog handler in china has same feeling as me.
When you take your dog as your close friend , You will think everything about him.
I believe it is same the world wide.


----------



## Jack Lee

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Jack, the girls here worry about food more than training. Just something you have to get used to.


 
Jeff ,

thanks.

there are culture differences and ENGLISH is not my mother language.

I will try my best to explain my way.

Also really I hope I can learn more from your people.

I feel the knowlage about dog is unlimited.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Jack Lee said:


> excellent policedog must have excellent endurance.
> policedog is serious dog .
> 
> I love my dogs very much .
> My policedog handler in china has same feeling as me.
> When you take your dog as your close friend , You will think everything about him.
> I believe it is same the world wide.


There is no arguing that logic, you are right on the mark there.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Quote: Jeff ,

thanks.

there are culture differences and ENGLISH is not my mother language.

I will try my best to explain my way.

Also really I hope I can learn more from your people.

I feel the knowlage about dog is unlimited.


I understand what you are saying better than what a lot of people say here on the board, so you are one up there buddy.

If I ever figure it all out, I would be so suprised, I would just fall over dead. LOL


----------



## Erik Thomas

Jack, those are some incredible dogs you have!


----------



## Chris McDonald

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Jack, the girls here worry about food more than training. Just something you have to get used to.


Just because I was on that raw food thread don’t be calling me no girl!


----------



## Tina Rempel

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Jack, the girls here worry about food more than training. Just something you have to get used to.


Of course food is important! I love my steaks, sauted mushrooms.... Glass of Hennessey's to top it off. \\/ 

Jack, I did not mean to say you do not take care of your dogs, you obviously do. The energy they use, amazing.


----------



## Chris McDonald

Jack I think your might be right ultimately dogs can eat a lot more or less than we think they need. Although I am always interested in what people feed their dogs, kibble, raw etc. Whatever your feeding it looks to be working! Ultimately it is the training as you say. But it would be so much easier if we just had to feed them what you feed yours to make them perform like that and skip the training. Can you tell us what some of your training foundations are? I saw you use a ball as reward, do you do this with all your dogs. Food rewards? Praise rewards? Pinch collar? 
Just wondering how you do it in China


----------



## Jack Lee

Visual impact too strong! Shock! For malinois perfect annotation


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

I'm probably as confused as much by your last post as you were about Chris's :lol:


----------



## Chris McDonald

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I'm probably as confused as much by your last post as you were about Chris's :lol:


I just read my post and your right, you don’t get anything out of it. That’s not too uncommon for me. My little post counter has me at 367 and I haven’t said one useful thing, and I usually spell half the words wrong. But don’t think I’m gona stop typing what the voices tell me to!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

You n me both LOL.


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis

Jack Lee said:


> OF COURSE My dogs are well fed.
> Trainning skill is more important.


Jack nice video! 
I too like to teach my dogs to climb trees, and do things like in your video.

How much do you exercise your dogs? They have a lot of drive and energy!

I think I exercise my dogs too much, they get about 3 hours outside with me per day.
However if I do not exercise them much for a few days, they have really solid drive and energy. 

Is this the way you work your dogs? Or do you train with them often?
Take care, thanks for the video, it made me very happy!


----------



## Jack Lee

Glad to meet you! Thank you for your comments about my malinois. We welcome you to discuss malinois on any topic, we sincerely welcome you to visit my hometown of China to truly feel my malinois!


I live in Yuncheng,Shanxi China 
Tel: 13327598353:


----------



## Molly Graf

Coming in late, but I have seen this video before. Absolutely awesome. I am curious about the facility - if you have a moment to describe the history of the kennel facility - this would be very interesting to me.

And of course your Mals, and the training, and obvious joy they have in their life with you is wonderful to see.

molly


----------



## Harry Keely

Very nice impressive mals. defently would be interested in your methods of training. I feel sorry for the person trying to out climb those doggies LOL.


----------

